

Decreasing phone brightness doesn't save that much battery power - keepitkosher
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/04/does-decreased-brightness-increase-your-phones-battery-life/?cid=co6980714

======
mschuster91
The article is fundamentally flawed as the author measures the 110/220VAC side
instead of the current on the 5V rail - the used power meter has 1.5% of
tolerance, as well as that the switch power supply's RF noise is capable of
corrupting the power meter's calibration!

